# Argh Samba!

## Xiderpunk

I am still having problems with samba sharing to my network. 

Problem 1:

Samba acting as PDC, windows 2000 and XP clients now logon fine, however I cannot logon or even authenticate from my gentoo clients. The linux machines see the pdc and the windows machine but can't mount any network drives. What should the smb.conf settings be for a linux machine to logon to a samba PDC?

Problem 2:

I have a main network drive shared from the PDC, which contains all the working directories etc for our company. This was copied directly from the old Windows 2000 shared drive (except only half the files actually managed to copy). However the permissions are all wrong.. I can read or write to the drive with any of the windows 2000 or XP pc's however the ownership passes to the user and not the group, meaning that the files cannot then be edited by another user.  

What should I set the permissions to in linux and in smb.conf to be able to read/write to the users group?

----------

## Xiderpunk

Incidentally I cannot find 1 single mention of logging on to a samba domain from a linux pc... all I hear is about windows based machines.

I got around problem 2 by being forced to set an entire network drives permissions to 777 and place create mask 777 into the smb.conf... totally insecure but I know of no other way to get this to work.

I am beginning to seriously regret thinking samba could actually do a good job running as a pdc/network file server.. shouldn't have listened to all the hype. Windows 2000 server appears to have better security, can easily obtain help, and works correctly. Please please prove to me I am wrong..

----------

## Xiderpunk

Please help...

I am having a nervous breakdown here..

----------

## steveb

maybe this helps?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Xiderpunk

Thanks Steve, sadly that thread is a completely different issue,

To recap..

Unable to logon to a Samba linux pc acting as a PDC from other linux machines, no help seems available either in the manual or from the net.. they all refer to windows machine... now %&*!!" windows... windows works fine. I can see the domain and see the samba shares, which have permissions of 777 yet still can't access them/mount them etc from linux boxes. 

Setting 777 as permissions on an entire network drive has been the only way I could get the windows 2000 & XP machines to use the drive like a secured windows NT shared directory. 

I can't even begin to express how dissappointed I am, at the moment Windows networking/secure sharing appears immensely superior to linux! Totally not what I had been lead to believe. 

Now I fully accept that I am newish to linux, so likely I am completely wrong.. (I sincerely hope so) and my problems can be resolved. But I have been totally unable to get help from any source, I am not looking for absolute answers.. just a little guidence, I am 100% willing to RTFM if only I knew what manual to f%&*ing read.

----------

## steveb

i am using samba since years and i was/am allways able to login into the samba share from linux.

can you please tell us, what commands you are using?

how do you want to mount them? (in fstab or diffrend?)

do you have smb support in your kernel?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Xiderpunk

I try and mount using either Komba2 or from terminal command: mount -t smbfs //[server] /mnt/networkdrive

It then requests password, to which I enter correctly and it reports: 

10934: tree connect failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)

SMB connection failed

If I try and browse any samba shares with Konqueror it brings up an Internal error, unknown error condition.

I have checked that my username and password is correct both on the client pc's and the samba PDC.

SMB support is also compiled into the kernel, checked and double checked.

Here is the contents of my smb.conf file on the client machine:

[global]

	netbios name = Wraith

	socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY

	password server = angel

	unix password sync = yes

	wins server = angel.toadweb.net

	workgroup = toadweb.net

	os level = 20

	domain master = no

	encrypt passwords = yes

	security = user

	preferred master = no

[Incoming]

path = /home/Chris/incoming/

writeable = yes

[Toadweb]

path = /home/Chris/Toadweb

writeable = yes

hide dot files = no

This doesn't seem to allow me to logon to the samba domain. After days of searching I still cannot find any information about logging on to a samba domain from a linux pc!

----------

## Xiderpunk

Could it be security setting?

Currently I have set to security = user in smb.conf. Is this correct for a domain member to logon to a samba domain?

----------

## Xiderpunk

If and when this major issue gets resolved, I will write a guide for linux - linux domain management.

----------

## mglauche

security=user is for a domain server. security=domain is for the samba server being a domain member ... 

but with security=domain you have to set the domain password by joining the domain with smbpasswd -j

----------

## Xiderpunk

Thank you mglauche, this appears to be making headway... I changed the setting to domain and sure enough it is communicating ok, however when I run: smbpasswd -j toadweb.net  I get the following response:

cli_net_req_chal: Error NT_STATUS_NOLOGON_WORKSTATION_TRUST_ACCOUNT

cli_nt_setup_creds: request challenge failed

modify_trust_password: unable to setup the PDC credentials to machine ANGEL. Error was : NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL.

2003/04/24 14:24:16 : change_trust_account_password: Failed to change password for domain TOADWEB.NET.

Unable to join domain TOADWEB.NET.

Do I have to setup a trust account on the client machine as well as on the domain server?

----------

## Xiderpunk

Ok now joined domain successfully, however still unable to mount samba shares   :Crying or Very sad: 

Now the machine has joined the domain will this be remember on reboots automatically or do I need to specify smbpasswd -j, into a config file?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## Xiderpunk

Still no further forward... the situation is now this:

The linux pc's have joined the domain (although seemingly just for show.. least it reports that they have joined with smbpasswd -j).

They can easily mount windows based shares without asking for password etc.

They still cannot mount the linux samba domain controllers shares with the following error:

ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)

The client linux smb.conf is:

```

[global]

netbios name = Wraith

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY

password server = *

unix password sync = yes

wins server = angel.toadweb.net

workgroup = toadweb.net

domain master = no

encrypt passwords = yes

security = domain

```

No samba users are set on the clients (assuming that domain maintains user list?) (tried adding users but made no difference).

Questions are:

Does a linux samba domain member authenticate properley like a windows 2000 domain? ie: on logon to the pc.

----------

## Xiderpunk

It appears simply that although I have set security = DOMAIN that the linux clients are not logging on to the domain when they log on to linux... sigh.

Any suggestions?

----------

## Xiderpunk

F&*£ it! 

I finally give up... conclusion is Samba does not even come close to providing the same level of productivity that Windows NT/2000 server offers. 

I experienced a number of other crashes (full system locks) using samba as a PDC.. stable?? yeah right!

A real shame, I believed the hype. Message to others out there considering moving a production enviroment to linux samba.. DON'T!

----------

## steveb

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> A real shame, I believed the hype. Message to others out there considering moving a production enviroment to linux samba.. DON'T!

 

don't! what? i am using samba since years and have not that problems as you. the only time i had a problem was with winxp where i had to twak the registry to be able to login into the samba pdc domain. the tweaks i used (it is not needed anymore...) are:

```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Netlogon\Parameters]

"requirestrongkey"=dword:00000000

"requiresignorseal"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Netlogon\Parameters]

"requirestrongkey"=dword:00000000

"requiresignorseal"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters]

"requirestrongkey"=dword:00000000

"requiresignorseal"=dword:00000000
```

anyway... i am full able to login with any windows client (and belive me... i develop software in my office for virtualy any windows client. starting from win95 (the original one! no fat32 support) up to win2k3 and all of them are able to login into the samba pdc domain) and beside the windows clients, i am able to login to the samba domain from suse, mandrake, redhat, knoppix, gentoo, ...

i don't see why you have the probles you have. maybe you want to have a look at my very old (i almost never had to change it) smb.conf i use on my old redhat 7.1 box:

```
[global]

        workgroup = VUNET

        netbios name = REDHAT

        server string = %h (RH v7.1/Samba v%v)

        interfaces = 192.168.0.108/24

        encrypt passwords = Yes

        null passwords = Yes

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        username level = 20

        unix password sync = Yes

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        time server = Yes

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        character set = ISO8859-15

        domain admin group = @smb-admin

        add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g 100 -s /bin/false -M %u

        logon script = scripts\vunet.bat

        logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

        logon drive = H:

        domain logons = Yes

        os level = 64

        preferred master = Yes

        domain master = Yes

        dns proxy = No

        wins support = Yes

        admin users = @smb-admin

        printer admin = @smb-admin

        hosts allow = 192.168.0.0/24 127.0.0.1

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[ipc$]

        hosts allow = 192.168.0.0/24 127.0.0.1

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

        comment = Home Directories

        read only = No

        force create mode = 0755

        force directory mode = 0755

        guest ok = Yes

        browseable = No

[netlogon]

        comment = Network Logon Service

        path = /local/samba/netlogon

        write list = @smb-admin

        guest ok = Yes

[profiles]

        comment = Profiles

        path = /local/samba/profiles

        read only = No

        create mask = 0600

        directory mask = 0700

        guest ok = Yes

        browseable = No

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printable = Yes

        browseable = No

[tmp]

        comment = Temporary file space

        path = /local/samba/tmp

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[public]

        comment = Public Stuff

        path = /local/samba/public

        read only = No

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[print$]

        comment = Support the uploading of printer driver files

        path = /local/samba/printers

        write list = @smb-admin

        guest ok = Yes

[bkoffice]

        comment = Back Office

        path = /local/samba/public/Back-Office

        valid users = sbas,root,sdi,@smb-admin,@smb-backoffice

        admin users = sbas,root,sdi,+smb-admin,+smb-admin,+smb-backoffice

        force user = smb-admin

        force group = smb-backoffice

        read only = No

        create mask = 0770

        force create mode = 0770

        security mask = 0770

        force security mode = 0770

        directory mask = 0770

        force directory mode = 0770

        directory security mask = 0770

        force directory security mode = 0770

        inherit permissions = Yes

        only user = Yes

        map system = Yes

        browseable = No

[HPLJ8150MFP_PCL]

        comment = HP LaserJet 8150 PCL 6/5e

        path = /var/spool/samba

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

        printable = Yes

        printer name = HPLJ8150MFP_PCL

        printer driver = HP LaserJet 8150 PCL 6

        printer driver location = \\%h\print$

[HPLJ8150MFP_PS]

        comment = HP LaserJet 8150 PS

        path = /var/spool/samba

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

        printable = Yes

        postscript = Yes

        printer name = HPLJ8150MFP_PS

        printer driver = HP LaserJet 8150 PS

        printer driver location = \\%h\print$

[domappl]

        comment = Domino Application Directory

        path = /opt/lotus/bin

        username = root,bhe,sbas,wci

        write list = root,sbas,wci,bhe

        read only = No

        create mask = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        only user = Yes

        case sensitive = Yes

        browseable = No

[domdata]

        comment = Domino Data Directory

        path = /local/notesdata

        username = root,sbas,wci,bhe

        write list = root,sbas,wci,bhe

        read only = No

        create mask = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        only user = Yes

        browseable = No

[telcdinst]

        comment = Telinfo 11/00 Net, Installation CD-ROM

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/telcdinst

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[telcddata]

        comment = Telinfo 11/00 Net, Daten CD-ROM

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/telcddata

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[gentoo.distfiles]

        comment = Gentoo Linux distfiles

        path = /local/samba/public/Projekte/Linux/gentoo.distfiles

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[cd1]

        comment = Virtual CD-ROM 1

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/cd1

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[cd2]

        comment = Virtual CD-ROM 2

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/cd2

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[cd3]

        comment = Virtual CD-ROM 3

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/cd3

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

[cd4]

        comment = Virtual CD-ROM 4

        path = /local/samba/cd-mounted/cd4

        create mask = 0777

        force create mode = 0777

        force security mode = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        force directory mode = 0777

        force directory security mode = 0777

        inherit permissions = Yes

        guest ok = Yes
```

and i am runing samba 2.2.8a:

```
# smbd -V

Version 2.2.8a

# nmbd -V

Version 2.2.8a
```

and the thing is runing without any problem (i think some days ago we made the update to 2.2.8a):

```
# ps aux|grep -i "smbd\|nmbd"|grep -iv "grep"

root     15519  0.0  0.0  3780  352 ?        S    Apr09   0:00 smbd -D

root     15524  0.0  0.0  2692  564 ?        S    Apr09   1:15 nmbd -D

root     15525  0.0  0.0  2636  164 ?        S    Apr09   0:00 nmbd -D

root     15837  0.0  0.1  4252  720 ?        S    Apr10   0:03 smbd -D

root     12289  0.0  0.6  6972 4164 ?        S    Apr22   0:43 smbd -D

root     22535  0.0  0.2  4268 1532 ?        S    Apr25   0:00 smbd -D

root     22536  0.0  0.2  4268 1536 ?        S    Apr25   0:00 smbd -D

root     22537  0.0  0.2  4268 1532 ?        S    Apr25   0:00 smbd -D

root     22538  0.0  0.2  4268 1532 ?        S    Apr25   0:00 smbd -D

root     23696  0.0  0.2  4256 1584 ?        S    00:47   0:00 smbd -D
```

and eaven if the smb.conf file is not 100% okay... i have still windows and linux user connected to that samba server:

```
# smbstatus

No path in service ipc$ - using /tmp

WARNING: The "printer driver"option is deprecated

WARNING: The "printer driver location"option is deprecated

WARNING: The "postscript"option is deprecated

WARNING: The "printer driver"option is deprecated

WARNING: The "printer driver location"option is deprecated

Samba version 2.2.8a

Service      uid      gid      pid     machine

----------------------------------------------

public       root     root     15837   ns2      (192.168.0.111) Thu Apr 10 00:08:52 2003

public       sdi      sdi      22536   sds      (192.168.0.69) Fri Apr 25 23:33:01 2003

telcddata    sdi      sdi      22538   sds      (192.168.0.69) Fri Apr 25 23:33:01 2003

telcdinst    sds      sds      22537   sds      (192.168.0.69) Fri Apr 25 23:33:01 2003

domdata      root     root     23696   work     (192.168.0.15) Sat Apr 26 00:47:29 2003

sdi          sdi      sdi      22535   sds      (192.168.0.69) Fri Apr 25 23:33:00 2003

sbas         root     root     12289   work     (192.168.0.15) Tue Apr 22 19:47:51 2003

public       root     root     12289   work     (192.168.0.15) Tue Apr 22 19:47:50 2003

No locked files
```

and to prove that they are win and *nix boxes:

```
# for i in $(smbstatus 2>/dev/null| grep -i ".*(192\.168\.0\..*"|sed -n "s/.*\(192\.168\.0\.[0-9]*\).*/\1/gIp"|sort|uniq);do nmap -sS -O ${i};done

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-04-26 02:27 CEST

Interesting ports on ns2.vunet.local (192.168.0.111):

(The 1608 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

21/tcp     open        ftp

22/tcp     open        ssh

111/tcp    open        sunrpc

Remote operating system guess: Linux Kernel 2.4.0 - 2.5.20

Uptime 158.366 days (since Mon Nov 18 16:40:42 2002)

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4.817 seconds

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-04-26 02:27 CEST

WARNING:  RST from port 113 -- is this port really open?

WARNING:  RST from port 113 -- is this port really open?

WARNING:  RST from port 113 -- is this port really open?

WARNING:  RST from port 113 -- is this port really open?

Insufficient responses for TCP sequencing (0), OS detection may be less accurate

Interesting ports on work.vunet.local (192.168.0.15):

(The 1603 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

113/tcp    open        auth

135/tcp    open        loc-srv

139/tcp    open        netbios-ssn

445/tcp    open        microsoft-ds

1025/tcp   open        NFS-or-IIS

2020/tcp   open        xinupageserver

3306/tcp   open        mysql

5000/tcp   open        UPnP

Remote operating system guess: Windows XP Pro SP1 or Windows 2000 SP3

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 2.720 seconds

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-04-26 02:27 CEST

Interesting ports on sds.vunet.local (192.168.0.69):

(The 1607 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

22/tcp     open        ssh

111/tcp    open        sunrpc

631/tcp    open        ipp

6000/tcp   open        X11

Remote operating system guess: Linux Kernel 2.4.0 - 2.5.20

Uptime 0.119 days (since Fri Apr 25 23:35:50 2003)

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4.774 seconds
```

and now a view from the winxp client:

```
C:\>net view \\REDHAT

Shared resources at \\REDHAT

ns1 (RH v7.1/Samba v2.2.8a)

Share name        Type   Used as  Comment

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cd1               Disk            Virtual CD-ROM 1

cd2               Disk            Virtual CD-ROM 2

cd3               Disk            Virtual CD-ROM 3

cd4               Disk            Virtual CD-ROM 4

gentoo.distfiles  Disk            Gentoo Linux distfiles

HPLJ8150DN_PCL    Print           HP LaserJet 8150 PCL 6/5e

HPLJ8150DN_PS     Print           HP LaserJet 8150 PS

netlogon          Disk            Network Logon Service

public            Disk            Public Stuff

root              Disk            Home Directories

telcddata         Disk            Telinfo 11/00 Net, Daten CD-ROM

telcdinst         Disk            Telinfo 11/00 Net, Installation CD-ROM

tmp               Disk            Temporary file space

The command completed successfully.
```

and now the same view from the gentoo box:

```
# smbclient -N -L //redhat

added interface ip=192.168.0.69 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

added interface ip=172.16.207.1 bcast=172.16.207.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[VUNET] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 2.2.8a]

        Sharename      Type      Comment

        ---------      ----      -------

        ipc$           IPC       IPC Service (ns1 (RH v7.1/Samba v2.2.8a))

        netlogon       Disk      Network Logon Service

        tmp            Disk      Temporary file space

        public         Disk      Public Stuff

        print$         Disk      Support the uploading of printer driver files

        HPLJ8150DN_PC  Printer   HP LaserJet 8150 PCL 6/5e

        HPLJ8150DN_PS  Printer   HP LaserJet 8150 PS

        telcdinst      Disk      Telinfo 11/00 Net, Installation CD-ROM

        telcddata      Disk      Telinfo 11/00 Net, Daten CD-ROM

        gentoo.distfi  Disk      Gentoo Linux distfiles

        cd1            Disk      Virtual CD-ROM 1

        cd2            Disk      Virtual CD-ROM 2

        cd3            Disk      Virtual CD-ROM 3

        cd4            Disk      Virtual CD-ROM 4

        ADMIN$         Disk      IPC Service (ns1 (RH v7.1/Samba v2.2.8a))

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        GATE                 gateway to inet

        REDHAT               ns1 (RH v7.1/Samba v2.2.8a)

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        BAS                  NOTES_PROD

        VUNET                REDHAT
```

and once again a scan to prove that the server is runing linux:

```
# nmap -sS -O redhat

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-04-26 02:47 CEST

Interesting ports on ns1.vunet.local (192.168.0.108):

(The 1595 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

21/tcp     open        ftp

22/tcp     open        ssh

25/tcp     open        smtp

37/tcp     open        time

80/tcp     open        http

110/tcp    open        pop-3

111/tcp    open        sunrpc

139/tcp    open        netbios-ssn

143/tcp    open        imap2

515/tcp    open        printer

901/tcp    open        samba-swat

986/tcp    open        unknown

1352/tcp   open        lotusnotes

2049/tcp   open        nfs

10000/tcp  open        snet-sensor-mgmt

32770/tcp  open        sometimes-rpc3

Remote operating system guess: Linux 2.4.7 (X86)

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4.792 seconds
```

and the mounted shares from that samba server on the gentoo box called sds:

```
sds / # mount | grep -i smbfs

//ns1/sdi on /mnt/vunet.sdi type smbfs (0)

//ns1/public on /mnt/vunet.public type smbfs (0)

//ns1/telcdinst on /mnt/vunet.cd/telcdinst type smbfs (0)

//ns1/telcddata on /mnt/vunet.cd/telcddata type smbfs (0)
```

and the /etc/fstab for automatic mounting:

```
sds / # grep -i "smbfs\|ns1" /etc/fstab

#mount -t nfs ns1:/local/samba/public/Projekte/Linux/gentoo.distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles -o rw

ns1:/local/samba/public/Projekte/Linux/gentoo.distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  nfs     rw,users,exec   0 0

//ns1/sdi               /mnt/vunet.sdi          smbfs           rw,users,exec,uid=sdi,gid=sdi,dmask=777,fmask=777,workgroup=vunet,username=sdi,password=xxxxxx       0 0

//ns1/public            /mnt/vunet.public       smbfs           rw,users,exec,uid=sdi,gid=sdi,dmask=777,fmask=777,workgroup=vunet,username=sdi,password=xxxxxx       0 0

//ns1/telcdinst         /mnt/vunet.cd/telcdinst smbfs           ro,users,exec,uid=sdi,gid=sdi,dmask=777,fmask=777,workgroup=vunet,username=sdi,password=xxxxxx       0 0

//ns1/telcddata         /mnt/vunet.cd/telcddata smbfs           ro,users,exec,uid=sdi,gid=sdi,dmask=777,fmask=777,workgroup=vunet,username=sdi,password=xxxxxx       0 0

#//ns1/gentoo.distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  smbfs           rw,users,exec,uid=250,gid=250,dmask=777,fmask=777,workgroup=vunet,username=sdi,password=xxxxxx       0 0
```

i did that samba setup some time ago and updated from time to time to a new release. but almost never changed the smb.conf file (this is the reason why it is not so 100% wather-proof, but it works and i don't want to play around with it until i have a real reason to do so). anyway... at that time when i did that samba thing i never ever bevore had done a smaba setup and my first samba installation would not be possible without the swat interface. maybe you can have a look at it? if i would setup the thing today, maybe i would do some things diffrend (since my knowledge has increased since then).

i would like to help you, but english is not my best language and solving the problem over a message board is probably a very time consuming way. maybe a irc channel where we can chat in real-time would increase the speed of the solution finding?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Xiderpunk

Thank you Steve, much appreciated.   :Smile: 

I now have to eat humble pie, I found the main issue why the linux clients were not validating with the PDC.. it was a user issue. The clients were sending the locally defined UNIX user rather than the samba user.

I recreated two new accounts on the PDC with different names and then set the mount commands from the clients to use the new names and it worked fine.

Your smb config has given me a great deal of help in making amendments to my smb.conf for which I am very gratefull.

So, so far so good and thank you for your offer of IRC help.

----------

## steveb

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> Thank you Steve, much appreciated.  
> 
> I now have to eat humble pie, I found the main issue why the linux clients were not validating with the PDC.. it was a user issue. The clients were sending the locally defined UNIX user rather than the samba user.
> 
> I recreated two new accounts on the PDC with different names and then set the mount commands from the clients to use the new names and it worked fine.
> ...

 

if my english does not fool me, then you are now saying, that it works with samba! COOL  :Smile: 

cheers

SteveB

----------

## steveb

btw: if you want to make some kind of cd server and share cd-roms on samba, then i would suggest you to dump the cd as a iso image and then use the loop module to initialize up to 256 loop devices and then you can just mount that iso image on your samba box and share the mouted iso image. have a deeper look at the loop module (especialy at the max_loop parameter):

```
# modinfo loop

filename:    /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-r3/kernel/drivers/block/loop.o

description: <none>

author:      <none>

license:     "GPL"

parm:        lo_prealloc int array (min = 1, max = 9), description "Number of pre-allocated pages [,index,pages]..."

parm:        max_loop int, description "Maximum number of loop devices (1-256)"
```

and this is my /etc/fstab entry on the samba server to share 2 iso images:

```
/local/samba/cd-images/tel-inst.iso     /local/samba/cd-mounted/telcdinst       iso9660 loop,ro 0 0

/local/samba/cd-images/tel-data.iso     /local/samba/cd-mounted/telcddata       iso9660 loop,ro 0 0
```

i personaly like that very much. it saves me alot of time and problems  :Smile: 

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Slack006

Steve,

Would you be so kind as to explain this one a bit more. Not sure I have fully wrapped my head around it... Shouldn't you be able to just mount an ISO just fine into a SMB share? What's the loop for?

PS: Your smb.conf helped me out a bit too.  :Smile:  My PDC is running like a champ. Gotta love roaming profiles!  :Wink: 

 *steveb wrote:*   

> btw: if you want to make some kind of cd server and share cd-roms on samba, then i would suggest you to dump the cd as a iso image and then use the loop module to initialize up to 256 loop devices and then you can just mount that iso image on your samba box and share the mouted iso image. have a deeper look at the loop module (especialy at the max_loop parameter):
> 
> ```
> # modinfo loop
> 
> ...

 

----------

